# Do mice hibernate?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know anything about mice but my cat has brought another one in, hasn't caught one for months so I was thinking maybe they hibernate over winter? This one seems pretty lean compared to other mice so it would make sense.

If they do...can I just let it out in the garden or is it like a hedgehog where once it's woken up(too early) it won't hibernate properly any more and will die outside?

Since it's cold out I've got it inside at the moment, in a glass custom aquaria enclosure(has ventilation), gave it kitchen towel substrate and a little packet soup box lined with toilet tissue as a hide which it's ran into.:lol2:​


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

House mice do not hibernate. Your cat probably hasn't caught any for a while due to the crappy weather. The mice will be finding it harder to find food & generally having a tougher time of it at this time of year.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

ah right cheers. It doesn't seem to have any damage to it so I'll let it go tomorrow.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> ah right cheers. It doesn't seem to have any damage to it so I'll let it go tomorrow.



If you are releasing it then take it quite a way from your house or it will come back :whistling2:. They have a homing instinct so it will need to be taken at least a mile from your house (preferably more).


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

corny girl said:


> If you are releasing it then take it quite a way from your house or it will come back :whistling2:. They have a homing instinct so it will need to be taken at least a mile from your house (preferably more).


well he caught it outside(most likely 3-4 doors down, the house is badly kept and their garden has very long grass, all sorts in that uncut jungle!

surely it wouldn't associate the place it got taken to to die, as it's home.:lol2:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Why ever not ?
-it sounds rather cosy !!! 




> Since it's cold out I've got it inside at the moment, in a glass custom aquaria enclosure(has ventilation), gave it kitchen towel substrate and a little packet soup box lined with toilet tissue...


5 Star mouse hotel !!:lol2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Just let it go, it will go back to its nest, if you take it a mile out of town it will not know the area and not have a home and therefore will probably die out in the cold anyway or vacate to the nearest warm place which will most likely be a building and cause trouble.


----------

